# What Are You Buying? 2019



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I bought ski passes for Silver Star.

But it's time for a 2019 thread, and since I was my original petition to annualize it, I better do my bit.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Bought TD in both TFSA's and cash account


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

MAW104 on Jan 2nd in my TFSA account...to go along with my existing MAW104 holding. 

As of now, that will be my last purchase for the year. Next up will be the partial or full sale of a stock in non-reg sometime this year to top up my fixed income allocation back to desired levels. It got 'hurt' a few months ago with a final payment of about $28k for my SE Asia trip. I will gamble on a market recovery at some point this year to opportunistically do that. Two transactions for the entire year I think (hope).


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Same old...ZRE, VCN, VUN, XEF, XEC and a little bit of ZPR.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

BPY.UN in TFSA 

22.64 @ 250 shares


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Also picked up a BLACK 2016 yamaha Kodiak 700 EPS SE ,,28 inch tires and 14 inch rims,hand warmers,winch,bash plate,extra seat for two,this one is for visitors


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a small trade going in some of the oversold small caps that all have growing revenues and earnings - GSY, EQB, EIF, CHW. Probably going to start an energy trade too based on seasonality (XEG above 10 and 20 day moving averages).


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I am dipping a little into the oil/gas space. I bought a little WCP. After oil drop of 2016, memories are still fresh on the damage that this space can do.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

More TD today ...1/2 way to full position...yielding 4% is pretty good for TD outside of a recession.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Eder said:


> More TD today ...1/2 way to full position...yielding 4% is pretty good for TD outside of a recession.


Agree and it will be ~4.4% when they announce the div increase at the end of Feb.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Retiredguy said:


> when they announce the div increase


If they play it conservative and hold off on increasing the dividend, are they going to get killed on the share price, do you think?


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

gardner said:


> If they play it conservative and hold off on increasing the dividend, are they going to get killed on the share price, do you think?


Agree that dividends help support share price and a strong dividend payer who doesn't raise as expected could suffer. In this instance however I'm 100% "when", (just 7-8 weeks from now) and 0% "if". BTW imo they _do_ "play it conservative" by keeping their payout in the low end of their stated 40-50% policy).


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gardner said:


> If they play it conservative and hold off on increasing the dividend, are they [the TD] going to get killed on the share price, do you think?




imho bank stocks don't get killed on minor dividend adjustments. They don't even get killed on higher interest rates. What kills bank stocks imho are heavy-duty recessions.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

bought Brookfield asset management. Always seems to be over priced, so decided to get some now while it is hammered in the correction. Its delivered fine growth in the past, so hopefully it will add some more growth to my mostly dividend income portfolio.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Pluto said:


> bought Brookfield asset management. Always seems to be over priced, so decided to get some now while it is hammered in the correction. Its delivered fine growth in the past, so hopefully it will add some more growth to my mostly dividend income portfolio.


I also bought BAM.A during this downturn: https://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/...lio-tracking?p=1989270&viewfull=1#post1989270


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Eder said:


> More TD today ...1/2 way to full position...yielding 4% is pretty good for TD outside of a recession.


Eder, TD for 2018. 2019 and this, are we going to the same church ?

Bought TD from 50% of my RRIF withdrawal. Now all my trading is done for the year !


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

The church led by Bharat Masrani.Amen.

TD ended the year with a blowout performance south of the border, with profits in its U.S. banking operations surging 44 per cent year-over-year in its fourth fiscal quarter....BNN


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Bought RY, TD and FTS for TFSA.

Now I need to save up some cash to buy more U.S. assets in my RRSP to offset CDN content. Thinking VYM or VTI.

Might gambit and buy NTR <> NTR:US. Need to find some money!!

I also like the call on BAM.A. Do you own in RRSP for USD $$ dividends for those that do or do you buy BAM.A on CDN $$ side and journal to USD $$ side?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

td,bip.un,bpy.un
My first etf purchases to hold cash for future buys of market drops zwb and zwu


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Added to XIC and ZAG in the RRSP using some new money to move towards the target balance.
Added to CM in the non-registered. Trying to hold equal parts BNS, RY, BMO and CM so adding new money to rebalance. This is putting me overweight on banks though, since the big banks have been pretty strong.
I was seriously considering re-starting a position on OSB, but did not pull the trigger.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Finally got this year's 6K into the TFSA and deployed to a mix of VDY, ZDV and ZAG


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

XIU and GIB.A in my TFSA


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

ZUB yesterday. Banks way down in 2018. Up 2.5% today.


----------



## DigginDoc (Sep 17, 2015)

My wife’s and my tfsa’s 6K plus built up interest into MAW104. Steady as she goes.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i find myself hesitating when it comes to thinking about companies w heavy latin american exposure such as BAM.A plus all the BAMlets. Also bank of nova scotia, also many other publicly traded companies

latin america is not looking good to me right now. Big trouble in brazil & venezuela. Argentina not so good. No reason to believe that colombia, peru, chile or other latin american countries can prosper outstandingly when oil, gold, silver & other metals are swooning.

central america also looks doubful to me. I'm not motivated to invest in mexico at this time. Will pass on smaller countries like guatemala, honduras, el salvador, nicaragua.

recently i glimpsed an article mentioning how BNS is closing all its branches, withdrawing from one small caribbean island country. Don't remember which one since i'm not a BNS shareholder, do not hover attention upon that bank. But still. I thought the news might be a forerunner


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

sold cash from zwb
got 10k shares of bte my first this year oil buy,will keep buying going forward


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

will sell all mre ,mg,lnr 
will put cash into zwu as to hold cash,,,will buy more oil going forward for trade


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sold all of the above and purchased cnq,su


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

More SWP (previously known as TPK)


----------



## Borat (Apr 28, 2017)

Beaver101 said:


> More SWP (previously known as TPK)


What do you like about SWP?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Type of business+model.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Added to my stock pile of FORTIS INC CUM REDEEMABLE 5YR FIXED RT 1ST PFD SHS SER H...they're giving it away lol


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Eder said:


> Added to my stock pile of FORTIS INC CUM REDEEMABLE 5YR FIXED RT 1ST PFD SHS SER H...they're giving it away lol


Yeah, I use to own that one. It reset last time (2015) at about the lowest the 5 year rate ever went, so even if the 5 year BOC rate stayed at 1.9% as it is now, it would reset in 1.25 years at about 3.35%. Not too bad. It's a low spread, so it will pretty much never be called at that glorious $25.

With the drop in share price today, its current yield is about 4.37% by my quick calculation. With a 5 year BOC of 1.9% it would reset in June 2020 with a 34% increase in dividend. Not too bad.

ltr


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

sold all my oil,keeping all pipes
purchased aqn,ema,fts


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> With the drop in share price today, its current yield is about 4.37% by my quick calculation. With a 5 year BOC of 1.9% it would reset in June 2020 with a 34% increase in dividend. Not too bad.
> ltr


Looking for a home for about $60k in RRIFs due to various issues maturing or being called. That FTS pfd might be worth looking at vs GICs at about 3.1%. Not many corporates at BMOIL that are much better than GICs, unless w ego very short term with higher yielders. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

The preferred might suit you if its in a taxable account...


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Eder said:


> The preferred might suit you if its in a taxable account...


Agreed. Preferreds in registered accounts lose a lot of their appeal due to loss of tax advantaged dividend income. Better to go with the corporate bond instead.

ltr


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> Agreed. Preferreds in registered accounts lose a lot of their appeal due to loss of tax advantaged dividend income. Better to go with the corporate bond instead.
> 
> ltr


This is no doubt true in general. Funds I have are in RRIFs, so no choice there. 

Whatever I invest the funds in, they and income earned will be fully taxed on withdrawal . With yield of 4.37% until 2020 vs 3.1% max for a 5yr GIC, wouldn't that make the pfd still a good option? I suppose there is a risk of loss in market value which is not there with GICs? Not many corporates that look very good (at BMOIL) and yields not much better than GICs.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I am buying some more SU, RY, BCE to increase my large cap (5 pack) holdings. In December, I already increased my small cap (low dividend) holdings.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

james4beach said:


> I am buying some more SU


Do you feel like SU is at a good price right now, or is this just a scheduled buy?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gardner said:


> Do you feel like SU is at a good price right now, or is this just a scheduled buy?


My decision is at the portfolio and asset allocation level, not about the individual stock. I'm under my stock allocation target, and decided to add to my 5 pack. I'm also using this as an excuse to rebalance my 5 Pack, which will mean adding more to SU (was underperforming), but not adding to CNR or FTS (were outperforming).

I have no thoughts on SU valuation specifically. Just trying to stick to my method, getting myself back to equal allocations as per the plan.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

sold all bpy.un and bip.un
purchased wft osb and wef


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmmm...I'm still waiting for WEF to drop below $1.80 to start my annual swing trade on it.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I do some trading each year,i try to sector trade,if i reach between 5 and 10% i trade all or at least half,,,i have a hard time to hold for a long time,,,at my age it does not matter anymore,,,life is short,,,lots of friends i have had have already passed ,,,,i retired a short time ago and now understand there are no guarantees for our time on this planet before we are in it


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Bought 1000 ALA today to add almost another $1000/yr to my non-reg divvy stream.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Divvy from TD plus selling 50% of CRON, all in for more TD.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Added 400 shares of FTS this morning, long term hold.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Added a few shares of TRP for the first time in a while. Of the pipelines, it looks like it has the most growth and lowest payout ratios, and doesn't need KXL to be a good investment.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Bought 1000 Fortis pfds , a couple of short term corp bonds a 5yr GIC and a 6yr Corp. 
GIC/Bond ladder now filled about equally going forward (Some gaps had occurred due to redemptions).
All in our RRIFs.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

In my RRSPL, I just bought RY, CU, TD, FTS, VGG and VUN.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Roll the dice, double or nothing. Sold remaining 50% (all profit) CRON and bought ARX.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

bought some more Western Forest Products this week at $1.81. I have held this one for awhile. After a 30% decline in 2018 (I believe it almost hit $3.00) it was yielding near 5%. The company has been buying back shares and has a clean balance sheet. A low payout ratio means there could be a dividend increase when share price heads back up. This one des experience seasonal impacts so I thought I would buy now for a long term hold. Am content with my current allocation to this one.

Cheers


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

londoncalling said:


> bought some more Western Forest Products this week at $1.81. I have held this one for awhile. After a 30% decline in 2018 (I believe it almost hit $3.00) it was yielding near 5%. The company has been buying back shares and has a clean balance sheet. A low payout ratio means there could be a dividend increase when share price heads back up. This one des experience seasonal impacts so I thought I would buy now for a long term hold. Am content with my current allocation to this one.
> 
> Cheers


This one has caught my eye as well but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## DigginDoc (Sep 17, 2015)

100 TD @75.36 in non-reg


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

londoncalling said:


> bought some more Western Forest Products this week at $1.81. I have held this one for awhile. After a 30% decline in 2018 (I believe it almost hit $3.00) it was yielding near 5%. The company has been buying back shares and has a clean balance sheet. A low payout ratio means there could be a dividend increase when share price heads back up. This one des experience seasonal impacts so I thought I would buy now for a long term hold. Am content with my current allocation to this one.
> 
> Cheers


My magic number is $1.78 then I load the truck. Has been very close. The fact it pays a juicy dividend makes the swing trade much less risky.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Eder said:


> My magic number is $1.78 then I load the truck. Has been very close. The fact it pays a juicy dividend makes the swing trade much less risky.


 ... I don't need a truck even... my DRIP does the job.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I added to MCD and PG in my $US RRSP.

I wasn't going to add any more $US to my RRSP until I guestimated out my taxes last week and decided I needed to make an RRSP contribution. Hopefully I will be able to ease off on RRSP contribution going forward -- my employment income should be zero this year. I'm trying to save a chunk of contribution room for when we sell the rental.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Boeing @ $371


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

peterk said:


> Boeing @ $371


I also like to invest on over-hyped bad news and was looking at that

When I zoomed out 5+ years though, it's insane. I just can't imagine how that can continue


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

peterk said:


> Boeing @ $371


It would be helpful and interesting to know your reasoning. (In fact, this applies to most entries on this thread -- simply stating a buy isn't very informative.)
BA is down about 11% this week on crash worries. Is this a short-term buy in search of a quick profit? A long-term entry point?
BA was at $120 three years ago. So maybe this is a momentum play?
Would love to read more ...


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Did buy td and bns today


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Have an order in for TD as well. Hoping to get it around $74. TD has eluded me my entire investing career. It has done the best of the big 5 in recent years mainly due to expansion in the US. I originally took the strategy of purchase the worst of the 5 as at some point it will outperform. Already hold a full position in BNS.

Cheers


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

m3s said:


> I also like to invest on over-hyped bad news and was looking at that
> 
> When I zoomed out 5+ years though, it's insane. I just can't imagine how that can continue





fireseeker said:


> It would be helpful and interesting to know your reasoning. (In fact, this applies to most entries on this thread -- simply stating a buy isn't very informative.)
> BA is down about 11% this week on crash worries. Is this a short-term buy in search of a quick profit? A long-term entry point?
> BA was at $120 three years ago. So maybe this is a momentum play?
> Would love to read more ...


Certainly considering this as a blip in a momentum play. I've always been interested in the plane makers, but rather missed the boat over the past couple years.

If it languishes at 350-400 for the next couple months I'll probably dump it. Hoping for a quick jump up to $430+ after a few weeks and the news improves. If it tanks I'm not sure what I'll do.. possibly hold. 

No technical knowledge on the Max 8 issues or planes, just been watching a few youtube videos. As a more societal interpretation on the problem though, I'd say that it's clear that this is an issue with advanced electronic control systems interacting improperly with human operators. What is silicon valley, the government, and corporate America 100% behind? Advanced electronic systems interacting with humans. It's unfortunate that the error happened with a plane that killed all those people, not just a robot car crashing into a tree or something, but I don't see this plane crash as a major hiccough to electronic controls development. A software fix will be released, people will complain about safety for a little while, and the airlines will all buy the exact same planes they were going to buy... Beyond the few current news stories, give it a couple months and there will be practically 0% of passengers that refuse to fly a Max 8, and <1% that even think about it nervously. 

People are willing to accept putting their lives in the hands of modern engineered technology that is so complex it requires electronic/software control to operate safely. Things don't need to be mechanically or intrinsically safe anymore, the electronic compensation is good enough and acceptable, and will only get more relied upon in the future, even for planes.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> Did buy td and bns today





londoncalling said:


> Have an order in for TD as well. Hoping to get it around $74. TD has eluded me my entire investing career. It has done the best of the big 5 in recent years mainly due to expansion in the US. I originally took the strategy of purchase the worst of the 5 as at some point it will outperform. Already hold a full position in BNS.
> 
> Cheers


Me too. Picked up 80 shares over the past few months at $69 average now.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

peterk said:


> Certainly considering this as a blip in a momentum play. I've always been interested in the plane makers, but rather missed the boat over the past couple years.
> 
> If it languishes at 350-400 for the next couple months I'll probably dump it. Hoping for a quick jump up to $430+ after a few weeks and the news improves. If it tanks I'm not sure what I'll do.. possibly hold.
> 
> ...


do you see the (likely?) possibilty of lawsuits having an impact on the share price?


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

peterk said:


> Certainly considering this as a blip in a momentum play. I've always been interested in the plane makers, but rather missed the boat over the past couple years.
> 
> If it languishes at 350-400 for the next couple months I'll probably dump it. Hoping for a quick jump up to $430+ after a few weeks and the news improves. If it tanks I'm not sure what I'll do.. possibly hold.
> 
> ...


Ive been looking at it also with this. The growth is insane. The company I work for manufactures a huge number of parts for Boeing and a significant % is structural components for the 737 so really I've had first hand experience of this growth. It really makes me kick myself for not getting into this a few year back. The number of orders and the rate that they are trying to build these things is mind blowing. It also makes me kick myself for not getting into Honeywell A major supplier to Boeing and Airbus.

On the bright side i've benefited from Earnings growth and overtime so I guess one shouldn't complain too much about missing the stock growth.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

m3s said:


> I also like to invest on over-hyped bad news and was looking at that
> 
> When I zoomed out 5+ years though, it's insane. I just can't imagine how that can continue



5-year, 10-year advanced charts for BA do not look bullish imho. Stochs & RSI would be hovering down anyhow, even without the max8 news


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Started a position in New Flyer. Rationale can be found here....

https://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/15091-NFI-Group-(NFI)-previously-New-Flyer/page5


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

NPI on pull back,sold some of zwu ,i hold my cash in zwu,zwb,zwp,sell when needed


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

londoncalling said:


> Have an order in for TD as well. Hoping to get it around $74.  TD has eluded me my entire investing career. It has done the best of the big 5 in recent years mainly due to expansion in the US. I originally took the strategy of purchase the worst of the 5 as at some point it will outperform. Already hold a full position in BNS.
> 
> Cheers


1/2 position initiated today at 73.99 after a revised my initial bid from 73.62 in the TFSA. As mentioned have wanted to add TD forever. It rarely yields above 4% so I thought I would move my bid. Would add the other 1/2 position on a major decline. This reduces cash to under 10%. Should have satiated the desire to purchase with the recent additions to the stable. Current number of holdings now sits at 40 across Canadian US and International. As discussed elsewhere that is a lot of holdings to monitor. Unfortunately, I only rebalance with new cash. Should likely look at cutting a few losers and have a few sell orders on deck. However, I like to keep them as reminders of what not to do. 

Cheers


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Bought more BNS today. My largest holding. I recently sold it and bought it back for a nice profit but added more today. Ex div Apr 1


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

sold all my so and npi
sold some aqn,fts,ema
kind of getting to a normal holding for utilities for me
put some cash into
zwb,zwu and zwp holdings now over done,not really paying attention to how much i am holding over 3 accounts,dividends will go back in


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sold all covered calls
picked up td,bns,ry


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have been buying corporate bonds/debentures, preferreds and split preferreds that yield something between 5 and 6%. My thinking is that the Total return on these may be better than many straight equities over the coming year or two at least. I am more into capital preservation these days. Cash flow from dividends is stable and sufficient.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Gotta admit the preferreds are definitely cheap. Am looking to add more.


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

Eder said:


> Gotta admit the preferreds are definitely cheap. Am looking to add more.


Yes a little bit of work and there seems to be some nice issues. We just need to be mindful of the 5year GOC rate on the rate resets and factor in what the likely reset div will be. The risk seems to be worth the reward and I'm looking at building a little cash flow from them. Sadly lacking the capital to invest at the moment. 

This is actually a more experimental section of my portfolio as Im really trying to build a better understanding of them. The best way to do this is to be invested in them. 

These currently have an equal weighted yield of 5.65% and at current rates my reset portion would still yield 5.74% with some price protection being offered by BAM.PF.J that has a minimum reset of 4.74% 

Recent purchases are:

Fixed reset 

BRF.PR.C
BAM.PF.J
HSE.PR.C

Perpetual

CU.PR.G


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't really know much about preferreds either. What I have (other than a lot of splits and just a little ZPR) are just two perpetuals and one reset. PWF.PR.E, CU.PR.H and FTS.PR.H. With only about $42k in those, they are only a small part of our pseudo FI and really, I just have my toe in water! Interested in comments on ones I own and on others deemed to be worth looking at.


----------



## NorthernSlave (Oct 21, 2018)

IRDM is the one I am hoping will have the most growth in 2019
Hoping TRP and ENB could bounce back with in the runup and post elections, worst case they're stable and have a nice dividend
I think SNE will have a good earnings report shortly as they continue to take market share in cameras


shorting, TSLA, AAPL, SNC, and MSI (Morneau)

I think it will be best to keep stocks in CAD as much as possible because I think CAD will rise relative to USD


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Bought some LB today to add to the divvy stream.


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

More ZPR. Bring to balance.


----------



## panwaikah (Mar 28, 2019)

sold all my so and npi


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

panwaikah said:


> sold all my so and npi


Northland Power Inc

Southern Company

sold due to run up in my holdings


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> sold all bpy.un and bip.un
> purchased wft osb and wef


got some wft,osb,wef,,,will keep adding going forward


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

With the run up in equities, our fixed income allocation has dropped. So only adding shorter term corporate bonds & split pfds with 4-6% yield. 

Predictions by IMF & others for world & NA economies are not too rosy. We may have a flat period for equities. Not selling, but also not adding.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

agent99 said:


> With the run up in equities, our fixed income allocation has dropped. So only adding shorter term corporate bonds & split pfds with 4-6% yield.
> 
> Predictions by IMF & others for world & NA economies are not too rosy. We may have a flat period for equities. Not selling, but also not adding.


I bought some HPR before the Dec fall so just added some more at the bottom. 

All the markets now I think are fair to over valued except EM. Until the valuations become more reasonable, I think I'm going to keep adding more to bond ETFs and PS.


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

Jimmy said:


> I bought some HPR before the Dec fall so just added some more at the bottom.
> 
> All the markets now I think are fair to over valued except EM. Until the valuations become more reasonable, I think I'm going to keep adding more to bond ETFs and PS.


Added to my ZPR position not too long ago when it touched $10.02

According to http://prefblog.com/?p=38549 "... another data point illustrating just how absurdly cheap the preferred share market is at the moment"


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm really quite fond of prefs at the minute. They seem they only area of the market that, IMO, is undervalued. 

Although I'm sticking to individual issues rather than ETF

Most recently SLF.PR.A with a speculative nibble in EFN.PR.C


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

john.cray said:


> how absurdly cheap the preferred share market is at the moment"


I agree...I've been vacuuming more Fortis rate resets lately...they are so cheap I've bought some in my TSFA as a capital gain play.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Eder said:


> I agree...I've been vacuuming more Fortis rate resets lately...they are so cheap I've bought some in my TSFA as a capital gain play.


I might start to do this. The MER on HPR is .71%. Are PS fairly liquid? Seems you couldn't go too wrong buying some bank PS and others at the highest credit rating.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Liquidity is very poor on preferred shares...that is why the prices are so inefficient. Don't buy unless you can hold them long term imo.


----------



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

I bought transalta renewable and Algonquin power. Given the electrification and push to renewable energy they are great log term holds if your looking for good dividends.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Added some more Rogers Communications...likely to drop another 5% but perhaps today's price is OK...I like that management is thinking longer term than quarter to quarter. 5G is the long run and the spend to get there is scary but mandatory.


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

I bought a half position in BPO.PR.G and will likely buy another half as soon as the next market dip. The yield floor makes me worry less. 

I'm also pondering buying some Northwest Company (NWC), as it's starting to look more reasonably priced that most stocks lately.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Purchased 1800 shares this morning of CHP.UN for my first REIT holding for my wifes TFSA. Bought at $13.19 per share.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Purchased 1800 shares this morning of CHP.UN for my first REIT holding for my wifes TFSA.


interesting, nl61...why this one ...& why now...?any insight?


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I had a list that I have been looking at for a while now. This REIT has alot of Loblaw/Pharmacy stores which gives them secure tenants, as well as consumers needing to shop their. Payout ratio is around 87%, which should decrease over the next few years. Decent monthly dividend as well. Stable and and well-diversified.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

newfoundlander61 said:


> I had a list that I have been looking at for a while now. This REIT has alot of Loblaw/Pharmacy stores which gives them secure tenants, as well as consumers needing to shop their. Payout ratio is around 87%. Decent monthly dividend as well.


appreciate the info. thanks!


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Purchased 1600 shares of MFC this morning at $24.20


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Bought a little more SCHX (S&P 500 index) with regular payroll contribution. Just sticking to asset allocation targets.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Bought MFC and GWO today in my non-reg


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Have been selling some of my gainers over the last month appox 15% across 3 accounts 
Have purchased wef wft osb still holding appox 5% cash for next week will keep buying average cost keeps dropping,,,i have went this road before on fm and liq a couple years ago also got some ipl standing at 3.76% of my holdings just for the div,looks like a bottom around the 19 to 20 mark
Also have been getting land ready for planting plus maintenance on all vehicles,very busy time for me
As a treat i did get two cartridges for TT ORTOFON MC CADENZA BLACK and a AUDIO-TECHNICA AT33SA ,one of my enjoyable things to do is 2 channel vinyl,have a very large investment into this hobby using 2 TT`s

The weather here sucks but there are icebergs outside my window,nice to look at as every morning the currant and wind move them about ,much nicer if the fog would disappear


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

How do you like the Cadenza? I have a 2M Black and am very impressed as it is a MM.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dilbert said:


> How do you like the Cadenza? I have a 2M Black and am very impressed as it is a MM.


Very nice upgrade from the QUINTET BLUE that i was using

I also have a 2m black,blue and red 

The black is very nice MM cartridge


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Added to existing position in Western forest Products (WEF.TO) @1.57. This company has a sustainable payout ratio and no debt. It also has markets beyond US and Canada. It's products are not solely conventional lumber and OSB. Potentially further downward pressure on this stock, wood products and the market as a whole.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Some ZPR at $9.69


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Starting: KHC, DAI, QQQ
Adding: XOM, BAC, ENB


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I dumped some dogs (CJR.B, WJX, WCP) this afternoon and bought some BPY.UN with the cash. This brings my RE weight up a bit, but still looking to build a bit more.
I am even a bit lower now in energy than I intended. I was considering adding to SU but didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Purchased SU @$38.96 for my TFSA.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

added to TD in my TFSA at 72.81 lowering my acb to 73.40. A small purchase as far a portfolio is concerned but wanted to add to the position nonetheless.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Bought more Enbridge and BCE


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Used some HISA money to add to BMO and a PVS split pfd.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Continuing to add to oil names like WCP and TOG.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

doctrine said:


> Continuing to add to oil names like WCP and TOG.


....WCP?.......ouch!


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I am doing good, my positions are all new from the last month, been buying under $4. Not the low but got some at $3.70.  And up another 4% today. TOG 4.7%.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

doctrine said:


> I am doing good, my positions are all new from the last month, been buying under $4. Not the low but got some at $3.70.  And up another 4% today. TOG 4.7%.


..good for you. Ive been wondering if i should be buying WCP & CPG....to bring my avg. cost down a bit???....


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> ..good for you. Ive been wondering if i should be buying WCP & CPG....to bring my avg. cost down a bit???....


You never buy to average down your cost. Ignore your sunk cost. You ONLY buy because you think the stock is a screaming buy and if it is a screaming buy, why wouldn't you sell what you have, wait 30 days and then buy back to crystallize a capital loss?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> ....WCP?.......ouch!


I've been buying WCP on lows too.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I bought some more VET to get my avg cost down and yield to around 9%. Bought some INO to replace DRG as well.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Vacuuming up more ENBRIDGE INC CUM RED RT RST PFD SER H ...present yield over 5%...


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Will be buying ATD.B as my first holding for the Consumer Defensive sector.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Last couple weeks
sjr.b
rci.b
t
ccl.b
500 shares each
Will get another 500 each in the next week
also looking at 
itp


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Bought 1000 shares of BB from play money. Very close to the money I made when BB was on the way up. Short term, will sell them before or after the next financial report.


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

1980z28 said:


> Last couple weeks
> sjr.b
> rci.b
> t
> ...



I've been holding ITP for a while....just waiting for it to finally do something...it seems unloved for some reason, even when it posts good results.
Oh well....

My site


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Found a home for about $27k that's been burning a hole in pocket (actually wife's RRIF)

part in PVS split pfd PVS.PR.F and part in Capital Power 2024 bond. Overall yield about 4% for next 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

SJRb


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Bought some Shaw and Telus today on sale


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Will buy 250 shares of QSR today for my wife's TFSA. That will use up the remaining cash in account so she will be fully invested.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Will buy 250 shares of QSR today for my wife's TFSA. That will use up the remaining cash in account so she will be fully invested.


Just educated myself a little on QSR. 3 chains - Timmies, Burger King and Popeyes. Competition? Wendys McDonalds? Not too sure about some of the things they are doing at Timmies. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Never been able to bring myself to buy QSR. Timmies has had its day in the sun and now seems bent on non-performing (stores/staff/food), I dislike Burger King burgers, and have not yet tried the new Popeyes that opened locally. Course Americans live on this stuff, so WTFDIK. Chart seems to look okay but not exciting. 

The one I really missed was the A&W royalty fund.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I considered QSR, but it didn't make it into my Growth portfolio. But it continues to be a candidate and I'll be reviewing the portfolio in December.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> N
> 
> The one I really missed was the A&W royalty fund.


They have had a decent pull back recently. I like most of their outlets and enjoy Teen burgers from time to time. Go to https://awcoupon.ca/en to get some good deals.

I don't like Timmy's coffee or their frozen donuts, Burger King is often inedible. Not sure about Popeyes...some of my rotund friends seem to enjoy it.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Eder said:


> I don't like Timmy's coffee or their frozen donuts.....


Yeah, any research I've done identifies Tim's as the problem child in the QSR situation. 

Even after the recent pullback, it's now in a fair value situation.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

at least their CEO is not fooling around with the staff.....


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> at least their CEO is not fooling around with the staff.....


As far as we know... or may not have a policy in place prohibiting it. Lots of old school policies and companies still around.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eder said:


> I don't like Timmy's coffee or their frozen donuts


Just horrible what's happened to Tim Hortons... the slide over the years. I remember when the donuts were actually good!

Today's donuts aren't worth buying. I wouldn't even pay 25 cents for one.

Instead, I can actually get much better donuts freshly made at my local Safeway. They have a deep fryer and make these beautiful donuts. I just discovered this. I can't figure out a single reason to go to Tim Hortons, and I used to go all the time.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Getting back to Newfoundlander's purchase today, if he did so, there was good rationale for QSR in G&M today. The big upside is ex-North America and it is hard to argue against it. Our judgement may be unduly influenced by the domestic Timmies situation which is only part of the organization.


----------



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

Vanadium prices are down at the moment. As far as I can tell, most of the (active) mines are actually in China while quite a few of them are being prospected around North America. This might seem like a losing bet but I deemed it important to share. Not as safe as gold, of course. I don't know about mining as much (or minerals for that matter) yet I know this is used in reinforced steel and vitamins so I'm seeing lots of mechanical breakdowns when these operations go full fledged. 

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4299916-vanadium-miners-news-month-october-2019

https://www.vanadiumcorp.com/#

https://www.vanadiumone.com/chibougamau-qc

https://www.juniorminingnetwork.com...-facility-for-vrfb-production-in-germany.html


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Added to my position in Diversified Royalty Corp @ $3.04

Will consider adding more while it stays at or below $3.00


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Sold the Telus that I bought 2 weeks ago. Originally bought for divs but saw an opportunity. Will rebuy at some point.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> Never been able to bring myself to buy QSR. Timmies has had its day in the sun and now seems bent on non-performing (stores/staff/food), I dislike Burger King burgers, and have not yet tried the new Popeyes that opened locally. Course Americans live on this stuff, so WTFDIK. Chart seems to look okay but not exciting.
> 
> The one I really missed was the A&W royalty fund.


agreed. me as well


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Bought some BAD.TO on the dip at 32.03. :hororr:


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Now that we've sold the rental and I have a reasonable pile of cash to get invested, I have started adding again:
added to EMA, BPY-UN, CNR and IPL.
I also bought a new truck -- nothing frugal about that, I don't think.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

a gardener with a truck. nice


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I sold all my Vermilion at a loss and offset that loss by selling a chunk of EIF which had substantial gains (what happened to that US short seller??) . I may also do a similar buy sell to get rid of IPL in that account - Have some Crescent that would offset the gains. 

Now have a large chunk of $$ earning nothing. Some will go in HISA for TFSA contribution and taxes later. Rest, needs to find a safer dividend paying home than VET/EIF/IPL! Trying to move to more conservative portfolio! Still looking!


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Added to TRP. Was hoping to pick up a dip based on the leak last month, but it's completely rebounded.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Added to RCI-B. They are close to their 52-week low. I expect they will be able to turn around their subscriber troubles.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought a Concentra 2 year GIC at 2.25%

Normally I only buy 5 year GICs, but I recently noticed a hole in my GIC ladder. My next purchases will only be 5 years.


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

I just doubled my position in Transcontinental.

I now own 846 shares. Originally bought at 20 - thought it was super cheap/undervalued. Then added at 15.15...and now just doubled position at 14.20. Maybe I'm a sucker for punishment..but I think 5 years from now, this one is looking like a steal.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Transcontinental. aren't they in the newspaper business?


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

james4beach said:


> I bought a Concentra 2 year GIC at 2.25%
> 
> Normally I only buy 5 year GICs, but I recently noticed a hole in my GIC ladder. My next purchases will only be 5 years.


Why would you buy 2 year GIC at 2.25% when you can have a Motive Savvy Savings account where you could get 2.8%. It's not even GIC and you can withdraw money whenever you require.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

scorpion_ca said:


> Why would you buy 2 year GIC at 2.25% when you can have a Motive Savvy Savings account where you could get 2.8%. It's not even GIC and you can withdraw money whenever you require.


The 2.8% could drop to 2% tomorrow. HISA rates are only good one day at a time.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

agent99 said:


> Rest, needs to find a safer dividend paying home than VET/EIF/IPL! Trying to move to more conservative portfolio! Still looking!


Couldn't come up with anything that made sense, so for now, bought BMO's ZDV. In part, replicates what I already own and has a reasonable yield of something over 4%. 

In my RRIF, bought the CWB FF NVCC 3.688% bond I posted about in another thread. On RRIF US side, not being risk averse, I bought 200 of BP. ~6.5% yield! So long as oil stays in mid 50s or higher should be OK. Not recommending this for others


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Added to NVU.UN. It has been one of the better performing REITs in my collection. I am looking to simplify my REIT holdings to four from 6. Currently I have:

AX.UN	7%
FCR	34%
HR.UN	22%
NVU.UN	15%
REI.UN	8%
BPY	15%

I think I will dump AX.UN and REI.UN, but I am waffling.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought more ZSP the S&P 500 index in my RRSP. I realize that US listed index ETFs are more tax efficient inside the RRSP but it's awfully convenient being able to trade in CAD.

Preserving my asset allocation (see this thread), nothing fancy or strategic. A ridiculous year so far, +12% YTD on my diversified asset mix.


----------



## pearl (Mar 5, 2015)

james4beach said:


> I bought more ZSP the S&P 500 index in my RRSP. I realize that US listed index ETFs are more tax efficient inside the RRSP but it's awfully convenient being able to trade in CAD.
> 
> Preserving my asset allocation (see this thread), nothing fancy or strategic. A ridiculous year so far, +12% YTD on my diversified asset mix.


james4beach, are you losing withholding tax if you buy ZSP in your RRSP?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

pearl said:


> james4beach, are you losing withholding tax if you buy ZSP in your RRSP?


Yes, he is, but that may be vastly outweighed being 'awfully convenient being able to trade in CAD'. The tax tail should not necessarily wag the dog for perhaps 25-30bp. A multi-decade CAGR of 10% or so overwhelms 25-30bp tax leakage. IOW, does it really matter whether one's multi-decade CAGR is 10.0 or 10.2%? It's like using limit orders to squeeze out another penny or two on a purchase or a sale. It won't make one iota difference the next business day, or next business week.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

AltaRed said:


> Yes, he is, but that may be vastly outweighed being 'awfully convenient being able to trade in CAD'. The tax tail should not necessarily wag the dog for perhaps 25-30bp. A multi-decade CAGR of 10% or so overwhelms 25-30bp tax leakage. IOW, does it really matter whether one's multi-decade CAGR is 10.0 or 10.2%? It's like using limit orders to squeeze out another penny or two on a purchase or a sale. It won't make one iota difference the next business day, or next business week.


That's my sense as well. First, it doesn't really make a big difference in the long term (such a small CAGR difference).

Shuffling between CAD <> USD is not a very efficient process either. Even with currency gambits, the forex fee (loss) ranges between perhaps 13 and 20 basis points. I will be moving more money into my RRSP in the coming years, so if I wanted to use American ETFs, I'd be looking at doing gambits each time and taking those losses. That alone immediately makes ZSP worth it.

There's also the issue of rebalancing and managing currencies. Using ZSP alongside all my other Canadian ETFs means I can easily shift money from one to the other. I just did my annual rebalancing in the RRSP and it was a breeze; a few trades and I'm done. No currency management.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Placed orders this evening for TD, NFI and ITP. Current cash position is way higher than I am used to maintaining. I am currently under weight ITP and NFI. If the TD order gets filled it will become my top Canadian bank holding. Currently ranking is BNS, RY, TD, BMO and finally CWB. Am also underweight financials in comparison to the Canadian market. 

Cheers


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Today Dec 2021 SPX 900 puts $1.80 x 10 contracts


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Added another HISA to the arsenal.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Mechanic said:


> another HISA


Which one? I saw that Laurentian has 3.3% HISA, but it's hard to believe this isn't a teaser and will drop to 2.3% in 6 months.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gardner said:


> Which one? I saw that Laurentian has 3.3% HISA, but it's hard to believe this isn't a teaser and will drop to 2.3% in 6 months.



i thought the problem with the laurentian bank offering is that the advertised rate is only day-by-day, ie it could drop tomorrow


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

humble_pie said:


> the advertised rate is only day-by-day, ie it could drop tomorrow


This is true of any HISA -- unless it is a fixed term teaser rate to begin with. EQBank made much of their "non-teaser" "standard" 3.0% rate, that wound up lasting only a few months -- less than if it HAD been a fixed term teaser rate. They still pay 2.3% and I still have a wodge of cash there, since it IS a good HISA rate.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Bought some TD.TO on the dip


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gardner said:


> This is true of any HISA -- unless it is a fixed term teaser rate to begin with. EQBank made much of their "non-teaser" "standard" 3.0% rate, that wound up lasting only a few months -- less than if it HAD been a fixed term teaser rate. They still pay 2.3% and I still have a wodge of cash there, since it IS a good HISA rate.



OIC ... but i only have experience with a couple HISAs since most do not operate in quebec. EQ is one that does not, for example.

tangerine is one of the few that do offer across canada & Tang always guarantees their promotion rates for a set period of time, usually 3 or 6 months. So i'd assumed that all the others except laurentian do the same ...

2.3 default rate that you are receiving sounds good to me. But alas when i looked the laurentian bank default rate was much lower than 2.3, really no better than what i could routinely obtain at the TD


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

gardner said:


> This is true of any HISA -- unless it is a fixed term teaser rate to begin with. EQBank made much of their "non-teaser" "standard" 3.0% rate, that wound up lasting only a few months -- less than if it HAD been a fixed term teaser rate. They still pay 2.3% and I still have a wodge of cash there, since it IS a good HISA rate.


FWIW, I think the 'default' rates at alternative lenders like Equitable (EQ), Home Trust (Oaken), B2B and the new one (LDC?) can probably be sustained a bit higher than the average entity....if for no other reason than AUM size and the higher loan rates of alternative lenders. Whether that is 2.3% like EQ and Oaken seem to be keeping, remains to be seen. Probably not a bad bet to use that as the reference point.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

gardner said:


> Which one? I saw that Laurentian has 3.3% HISA, but it's hard to believe this isn't a teaser and will drop to 2.3% in 6 months.


Have one with EQ that has been paying 2.3% for a few years now, along with taking advantage of their intermittent 3% and 3.3% 90 day GIC's when they pop up. Opened a new one with B2B for 3.3%. Hopefully the rate lasts for a while but it's easy enough to move.


----------



## DigginDoc (Sep 17, 2015)

100 Fts @ 53.48 adding to long term


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Bought 2026 maturity government CMHC bond, coupon 1.90 for tax efficiency, around 2.0% yield to maturity. It's less yield than a GIC but is liquid.

I use these bonds to fill in my ladder above 5 years so that my combined GIC + bond ladder spans 10+ years.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Yangarra resources.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Added to GWO, REI.UN and IPL (again). This should be it for buying this year.
I have a couple of tax losses to ditch next week.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Benting said:


> Bought 1000 shares of BB from play money. Very close to the money I made when BB was on the way up. Short term, will sell them before or after the next financial report.


Bought Ipad Pro and Apple pencil (pre Boxing day sale).
Sold my BB this morning. +25% in 2 months is not too bad. The left over cash will be for my 2020 TFSA.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Benting said:


> Bought Ipad Pro and Apple pencil (pre Boxing day sale).
> Sold my BB this morning. +25% in 2 months is not too bad. The left over cash will be for my 2020 TFSA.


Bought 1000 shares ECA. Will find 2020 TFSA money somewhere else.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Benting said:


> Bought Ipad Pro and Apple pencil (pre Boxing day sale).
> 
> 
> LOL I bought the same
> I topped up my FTS and AAPL with the cash I had in TFSA AND RSP respectively.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

About to go on a TSX buying spree as I'm currently a bit underweight Canada


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I have some funds to deploy as well. I still have standing orders for TD and NFI. I have decided that BPY will replace DRG in my REIT sector. I had an order set of 23.60 that didn't exercise even though it was the low for the day.


----------



## PabloPenguino (Dec 10, 2019)

I bought some CCA the other week. Looking to do some more buying soon. Considering BAM.A, WSP, maybe some banks and utilities.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

,,


----------

